# Pyramid CR-77 crossover



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone ever used an old school pyramid cr-77 crossover. I picked one up pretty cheap for a start on an active system for the band pass crossovers. Never been a fan of anything pyramid but curious if anyone is familiar with this unit?


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm debating whether to keep it or eBay it. It's got a lot of nice features and settings. Just don't know if it's worth using.


----------

